# Droid Razr and being rooted



## Droidx316

Being that there is no .sbf files yet for this phone what are the risks of messing up root and not having a safeguard to go back to. what are your opinions and how many of you are rooted.. also what is the best program to root the phone currently.


----------



## razorloves

I would say the risk of rooting is nothing to worry about. The problem is, after people root, they start deleting or changing system files and screw themselves. Just don't do that and you should be fine.
There is a thread stickied here for rooting your razr. I would use that one. In the same thread are instructions to install recovery. I would do that so you can make a backup


----------



## Droidx316

Nah up just use it for like ad free and battery calibration stuff like that.i don't like messing with system files


----------



## simon_lefisch

razorloves said:


> I would say the risk of rooting is nothing to worry about. The problem is, after people root, they start deleting or changing system files and screw themselves. Just don't do that and you should be fine.
> There is a thread stickied here for rooting your razr. I would use that one. In the same thread are instructions to install recovery. I would do that so you can make a backup


I agree with you razorloves. My whole thing is if you don't want the bloatware just freeze it with titanium backup. Why delete stuff when there is no way to recover? Also, if youre unsure about what not to delete then don't delete it (duh). That's what I've done since I first rooted my D2....if I think it may screw up my phone by deleting it, then I'm don't going to. Plain and simple.


----------



## velopirate

The only reason I rooted was so that I could use wifi tether in emergencies when I need to get my laptop connected during a commute. I refuse to pay Verizon twice for data when this is something that I use maybe once a month for 10 minutes or so.


----------



## arcanexvi

my only real question is, if i were to delete nothing and just disable ads and enable wifi tether, will that break my ability to update? I didn't have any issues with my tbolt doing this but wasn't sure if it'd be different with blur vs sense for some reason


----------



## razorloves

arcanexvi said:


> my only real question is, if i were to delete nothing and just disable ads and enable wifi tether, will that break my ability to update? I didn't have any issues with my tbolt doing this but wasn't sure if it'd be different with blur vs sense for some reason


i doubt it would with those changes. but if it does, then you can just change it back real quick


----------



## z28nck33

simon_lefisch said:


> I agree with you razorloves. My whole thing is if you don't want the bloatware just freeze it with titanium backup. Why delete stuff when there is no way to recover? Also, if youre unsure about what not to delete then don't delete it (duh). That's what I've done since I first rooted my D2....if I think it may screw up my phone by deleting it, then I'm don't going to. Plain and simple.


On the bionic you can't take otas if your not complety stock with all bloatware. You can be rooted but it has to be stock, so be careful if you delete things, I'd make a nandroid of your phone stock


----------



## simon_lefisch

z28nck33 said:


> On the bionic you can't take otas if your not complety stock with all bloatware. You can be rooted but it has to be stock, so be careful if you delete things, I'd make a nandroid of your phone stock


Like I said, i don't delete bloatware I just freeze them. That way if I need to go back to stock I defrost all the stock apps.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jcutter347

simon_lefisch said:


> Like I said, i don't delete bloatware I just freeze them. That way if I need to go back to stock I defrost all the stock apps.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1.


----------



## Tumbleweed65

simon_lefisch said:


> Like I said, i don't delete bloatware I just freeze them. That way if I need to go back to stock I defrost all the stock apps.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+ 1 just freeze the bloat. But some was even uninstallable before rooting I was surprised to have that options.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## franklin270h

Tumbleweed65 said:


> + 1 just freeze the bloat. But some was even uninstallable before rooting I was surprised to have that options.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Me too







especially lets golf and madden


----------



## Trooper

I just uninstalled golf and madden. But I figure we will have an sbf prior to ics.

Now I just need to root.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

simon_lefisch said:


> Like I said, i don't delete bloatware I just freeze them. That way if I need to go back to stock I defrost all the stock apps.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1 With as much storage memory as these phones have 100-200 mb of frozen bloatware APKs isn't a deal breaker. what really matters is that when frozen the apps aren't eating up cpu cycles or nibbling at that battery.


----------

